# lmr 09/01/08



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

Hit the lmr at 7 am. around loveland. threw buzzbait all morn till arund 9am. had around 12 strikes landed 3 smallies best around 14". very nice morn. to fish. Question also, does anyone ever catch any saugeye in this stretch of lmr around the loveland area?


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

I have caught them there. I'm planning on going out this evening. I might change my tactics and bring a minnow bucket. Everything I have caught in this heat has been finessed in the holes over and over. I no longer cast far out. I pretty much flip it in a hole and work it good. The last few sauger and smallmouth I've caught have been right at my feet.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

I've caught enough sauger and saugeye there to consider them a nuisance more than anything.  But I'll take them over getting shutout.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i have never caught a saugeye in that stretch of river but it is loaded with small sauger, I have even gotten a few walleye through there.


----------



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

What kind of tactics do you use. what type of water?? If youdont mind?


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

I catch them all over... riffles, open water, deep holes. I always use shallow shad imitation cranks and I just started making lures and have done pretty well with those. Oddly enough, I catch a lot of them when I fish for muskie (I don't use massive lures, 4 inch crankbaits).


----------



## LMRbellbrook (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm new to fishing the LMR this year. I'm fishing between SpringValley and Bellbrook. I assume I wont find fish such as gar, saugeye and sauger in this section...am I right? Im thinking the low head dam between me and CC stops them (just a guess). So far I've only caught small mouth bass, rock bass, and blue gill. What else can I expect?


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

you can catch Gar, believe me. and once you catch them, good luck getting them to open their mouth to let go.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

LMRbellbrook said:


> I'm new to fishing the LMR this year. I'm fishing between SpringValley and Bellbrook. ....... What else can I expect?


Not sure, never been up that far. I'd be interested in knowing though.


----------



## peterson.478 (Mar 17, 2008)

I've got my fair share of sauger just south of Bellbrook. There is a few low head dams b/w there and CC and the tributary to the LMR but I am sure when the river floods they can travel pretty far up the river. MP


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

once you get above the dam in corwin you wont likely see any sauger, gar are a slim posiblity. mostly the upper lmr is the three black basses, sunfish, channel cats and there are also a rare few northerns and a bunch of grass pickeral if you know where to find them, plus a large population of river chubs witch get pretty large and maybe a few crappie coming out of lakes, oh and carp. past those there are a bunch of minnows and darters that you wont catch on a rod and reel. yeah thats pretty much it. I have caught on occasion sauger, white bass, and mooneye below the corwin dam, all those would have come the 51.6miles up from the ohio, but I have never seen any of those above the dam


----------



## dvsm0479 (May 21, 2007)

riverKing said:


> I have caught on occasion sauger, white bass, and mooneye below the corwin dam, all those would have come the 51.6miles up from the ohio...



You don't think the LMR has a permanent population of white bass or sauger? I don't doubt you, just curious.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

there are certainly resident populations of both species within the river, however the majority of both are seasonal fish, in midsummer and in winter I see fewer of both throughout the river. the biggest things that make me assume most are ohio river fish is that I see skipjack and hybrid stripers 40+ miles up the river arriving at similar times to the others, and that years with good skipjack runs see sauger in higher numbers that far up river, this has to do with the correct water levels more than anything else. also if you look at the collection points for both species the populations are more dense closer to the ohio and there are few or no points above that dam, meaning both populations died out above the dam died out after construction.


----------



## LMRbellbrook (Aug 13, 2008)

Great conversation, I am learning. I am thinking I wish the corwin dam was torn down.


----------



## willfish2much (Aug 20, 2008)

i fish the loveland area of the lmr and have caught just about everything.


----------



## Zfishman (Aug 29, 2006)

During one of our bass tournaments this summer a sauger was caught in that area between Bellbrook and Spring Valley. We were surprised to see it but put a picture on the forum to prove it. I believe that it is in a thread started by Sleprock if you want to look it up.


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

Was there an OGF'er fishing downstream from Morrow today who parked next to the bridge? Just curious if that dude caught anything.


----------



## dvsm0479 (May 21, 2007)

Do we have any idea where these fish spawn? Both the resident fish and seasonal fish.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

we know what type of habitat and conditions they spawn in, but officially there has not been any studies done(to my knowlege) on if the fish spawn in the tributaries, or below the dams on the ohio, or just along the bank. though logic would tell us that the sauger and WB are spawning on gravel bars in the little miami, atleast the fish that are there in the spring. I doubt that when I catch a 3in WB 30miles up river in august that it swam up from the ohio. Zfish, its intresting that you guys got a sauger above that dam, there are only a couple of collections above it, I wonder if there are a few spawing up there, or if (i think more likely) they got above it during a flood.


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

talked to a couple pulling out of spring valley access, they told me they cought a foot and a half saugeye in the higher pool. i would say these fish came out of cc in the floods this spring winter or have been released by someone fishing cc. i believe these were saugeye, the one at turny had white stripe on tail, and the couple were sure it was a saugeye. heard of a couple more cought up here this year.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

I saw the pic of the fish, it was a sauger. I dont believe that many saugeye come out of cc dam because I have caught many sauger below the dam and have not caught a saugeye there in several years, I have a friend who has caught skipjack below the cc dam, these fish are swiming up, I have not caught a saugeye in that river in a full year now, all sauger and walleye. with the numbers of sauger far higher than saugeye it is more likely that a sauger made it past the dam. also, there are more records of saugeye in the maumee river than in the lmr above that dam....
http://oh.water.usgs.gov/ohgap/fish_pdf/hybrid(saugeye).pdf


----------



## dvsm0479 (May 21, 2007)

riverKing,

What about channels? I wonder how many channels caught in the LMR are from the Ohio. I know I caught a lot about 20 miles from the Ohio last spring and summer which I think were seasonal fish there to spawn.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

they have all the right conditions in the lmr to spawn and thrive, as do flatheads. I dont doubt that some if not many come up the river to spawn or feed or for unknown reasons but I believe most of them are residents.


----------

